# seeking for advice



## karim (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello...
I am an Egypatian Pharmacist...i have passed Australian board....
i intened to immigrate to australia and i have been working for that but i found in many forums that there are almostly no opportunites for my career there..i am really confused..i intended to leave my home town and immigrate due to rarity of opportunites...what should i do?!!!
please give me a piece of advice...i spent alot since started to prepare to immigrate till now....
thank you


----------



## manubasra (Feb 28, 2015)

I am 46 years old male from India on visitor visa under sub clause 600 for 3 months without condition of further stay
Can I think to work and live for longer period in australia.If yes 
please advice how to proceed further


----------



## CareersDownUnder (Mar 4, 2015)

karim said:


> Hello...
> I am an Egypatian Pharmacist...i have passed Australian board....
> i intened to immigrate to australia and i have been working for that but i found in many forums that there are almostly no opportunites for my career there..i am really confused..i intended to leave my home town and immigrate due to rarity of opportunites...what should i do?!!!
> please give me a piece of advice...i spent alot since started to prepare to immigrate till now....
> thank you


Hi Karim, I think you will find that many jobs are not advertised. It is wise to research targets, then make approaches to employers. many people secure employment once they get connected with people within the industry. I mean no offence, but your English grammar will have to better than above.


----------



## CareersDownUnder (Mar 4, 2015)

Best to research your visas eligibility at the Immigration website, or consult a MARA agent


----------

